# Anyone interested in Boiga



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

I was wondering if people would like to see a website/forum dedicated to the boiga species?


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

malarkine said:


> I was wondering if people would like to see a website/forum dedicated to the boiga species?


As per the general snake forum, gonna be quiet due to the low amount of keepers. : victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

malarkine said:


> I was wondering if people would like to see a website/forum dedicated to the boiga species?



I think there is one in Europe, do a search


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> I think there is one in Europe, do a search


I have found a couple, but none with alot of information about them and fewer with decent care sheets.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

i would


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

chulainn said:


> i would


Well I shall let you know if I get a forum going mate. Thanks.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*kewl*

theres a site called boiga zone. its pretty dead though so to c an active boiga forum would b kewl.


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Are boigas on the dwa?

Last i heard they wernt, any info please?


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Dean Wil said:


> Are boigas on the dwa?
> 
> Last i heard they wernt, any info please?


No they aren't. Boiga Dendrophila (Mangrove Snake) use to be.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

i would like to see more on boiga on the net, i have a mangrove snake at the mo and will hopefully, very soon, be keeping other Boiga species.: victory:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

bw89 said:


> i would like to see more on boiga on the net, i have a mangrove snake at the mo and will hopefully, very soon, be keeping other Boiga species.: victory:


 
Which_ boiga's_ are you looking to get?


_Boiga Cyanea_? :mf_dribble:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

> Which_ boiga's_ are you looking to get?
> 
> 
> _Boiga Cyanea_? :mf_dribble:


 
I am particularly interested in Boiga cyanea, but am also kind of fascinated with all Boiga snakes, so i would like to keep a few different species. 
:lol2:


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

agree! the more info the better please!


----------

